

Swarm Connectivity - jorangreef
http://blog.libtorrent.org/2012/12/swarm-connectivity/

======
jorangreef
"One way to ensure evenly distributed connections is to come up with a
globally-agreed upon connection ranking function. The function would take two
endpoints and return the priority of those two peers having a connection. It
is important that the function would be commutative. Both peers should have
the same understanding of the priority for them to connect (otherwise the
swarm may never converge, and you end up with infinite peer churn)."

Great insight with good results as the post goes on to explore.

